# Your favourite TV Series



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Inspired by "your favourite movies" thread I thought I would add TV Series as well.

These ones are all tied for first place:

"The Wire" 
"Breaking Bad"
"Game of Thrones"


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

So many...but first 3...

Stargate SG1...sorry..i'm a scifi nut..LOL..

Boston Legal, so freaking hilarious

And naturally HOUSE. 


OH..but yeah...the Games off Thrones is awsome as well.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I hardly watch TV any longer except for sports and News. When I did watch TV my favourite show as an adult was Rockford Files. As a kid, The Andy Griffith Show. Does this date me at all?


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

Son's of anarchy
Hog hunters
NCIS LA
I love lucy reruns


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

al3d said:


> Stargate SG1...sorry..i'm a scifi nut..LOL..


This......


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Didn't even have to consider this one. 

View attachment 1542


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Current running:
Danger 5
Horizon
Enlightened

Past:
Twilight Zone
Lost
ST:TNG


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Boardwalk Empire
Entourage
Sopranos
Louie


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Hmmm, a bit more dating

The Waltons
MASH
All in the Family
More recently, The Big Bang Theory
Modern Family


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

I don't watch TV other than sports nowadays, but some series from the past that come to mind are:

Magnum P.I.
Quincy
Miami Vice
WKRP


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Holy cow...Almost forgot Entourage. Loved that show.

Another all-time favourite of mine is....Arrested Development


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

The Wire (so far better than anything else, it's not included with the next 3)



Dexter
Breaking Bad
Sons of anarchy


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, "Twin Peaks", there's a blast from the past. I never missed it, now I watch *NO* TV at all, except for the Tour de France. Poor, poor pitiful me.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I find myself watching more stuff off of the net lately.

United States of Tara
Dexter
Nurse Jackie


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've actually started watching "Burning Love" on the internet. It's a parody of "The Bachelor". The episodes are about 10 minutes long and are hilarious. I hope the creators keep it up.

Also I forgot to mention Dexter. Awesome.

Another series I just finished watching was Battlestar Galactica (2003). I thought I would only make it through a few episodes before losing interest but it was very well done. 

If there are fans of Zombies, Vampire and Werewolves you should check out the short lived "Death Valley". I was very disappointed that the show was cancelled. Love it. It was great for a laugh.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I used to watch a lot more television when I was younger. Nowadays I watch very little at all but I have found a few interesting new shows on the Internet. 
Shows I watched when I was younger:

Dragnet
Adam-12
The Jeffersons
One Day At A Time
All In The Family
M*A*S*H*
The Dick Van **** Show
The Twilight Zone
Night Gallery
The Honeymooners
Sanford And Son
Barney Miller
Night Court
The Cosby Show
St. Elsewhere
The Bob Newhart Show
The Odd Couple
Bonanza
Cannon
60 Minutes (From early 80's to around 2008)
Quincy M.E.
The Benny Hill Show
On The Buses
Mission:Impossible
Get Smart
Newhart
Cheers
Coach
SCTV
The Red Green Show
WKRP In Cincinatti
It's Garry Shandlings Show

And from the 90's on:
Frasier
Seinfeld (Started watching in 1989)
The Larry Sanders Show
Penn & Teller: Bullsh**
Real Time With Bill Maher
Mark Russell Comedy Specials
Curb Your Enthusiasm
Saturday Night Live (mainly early 90's, occasionally watched through the 80's)
Tekzilla (Internet Show)
My Cat From He11

An Internet show that I watch twice a week is a show called Tekzilla which is kind of a call for help/computer show which often features new technology as well. (Phones, Computers, etc.)
Recently I've been watching a show called My Cat From He11 which is somewhat of a "reality" based show (which I normally don't care for) but it's also pretty humourous and the host of the show, a guy named Jackson Galaxy, who's also a rock guitarist in Los Angeles, provides good tips for dealing with problem cats. Most of them are common sense and he basically goes to different homes and helps people deal with their cats although most of the time the problems stem from the owners.

The only show that I watch nowadays on a regular basis is The Late Show.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

Daily Show with Jon Stewart
The Colbert Report


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> I used to watch a lot more television when I was younger. Nowadays I watch very little at all but I have found a few interesting new shows on the Internet.
> Shows I watched when I was younger:
> 
> Dragnet
> ...


With only a few of what I would consider exceptions, great list. I'm a huge fan of what I like to call "squirm comedy", that places morally ambiguous characters in awkward situations that make you wince before they make you laugh, or sometimes catch you between the two. That list includes the various Gary Shandling efforts (_Larry Sanders_, one of the first squirm comedies, if you ignore Fawlty Towers,is why we got Netflix), _Curb Your Enthusiasm_, British and American versions of _The Office_, _Da Ali G Show_, _Parks and Recreation_, and the recent Canadian contribution to the genre - _Mr. D_.

For a while, _Corner Gas _earned high marks (we even made a point of making a pilgrimage to Rouleau, SK to visit the set in 2004) and placed it in the company of _Andy Griffith_, but its omnipresence on anything that forms part of the Bellmedia empire has eroded its status in our books.

I've always been a fan of fish-out-of-water shows that feel like an anthropological study. Among those, I count _Northern Exposure_, and the short-lived-but-equally-excellent _Frank's Place_ (featuring WKRP's Tim Reid - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank's_Place). Excellent show, and probably the best depiction of new Orleans that has ever been on prime-time.

We're also huge fans of strong ensemble sketch-comedy shows like _Laugh-In_, _SCTV,_ _SNL_, and more recently the gut-busting (though gone from the airwaves since 2000 or so) _Goodness Gracious Me_. The latter was a sort of South Asian _In Living Color_, but with what I consider more insightful humour, especially about the immigrant experience. You can find wads of GGM video clips on Youtube by entering the show name. It's a whole lot funnier if your parents came from "somewhere else".

And lest it be forgotten, the Canadian children's show _Angela Anaconda _was absolutely brilliant and way out in front of the pack. It began what has now become the everyday in animation, by using collages of facial photographs over drawn figures. Every bit as witty as Rocky & Bullwinkle ever was, but with much greater insight into the world of those in the 8-10yr bracket. Not only is the animation great, and the story-lines great, but the characters are incredibly deep and well fleshed-out for a kids show; a big part of what allowed the story lines to be rich. In some respects what an animated version of cartoonist Lynda J. Barry's Marlys & Maybonne characters might be like. Like GGM, Youtube clips/episodes abound.

Addendum: In the summer of 1990, I drove from Victoria to Fredericton, doing the trip from Blaine WA to Sault St. Marie stateside. I made a point of stopping in at Snoqualmie Falls WA, where the location shots for Twin Peaks were filmed, as a "pilgrimage". Saw the falls, the lodge, the diner, etc.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...nothing comes even remotely close to: the sopranos. i'm about to start watching the final season.
in second place, a tie: house, and breaking bad.
third place tie: madmen, and lost.
also enjoyed: damages.
by far the best tv comedy series i've seen in a long time: 'til death.
best comedy series since mash etc: curb your enthusiasm
looking forward to: boardwalk empire

curious about: bored to death, weeds, the wire, newsroom

biggest letdown: dexter - couldn't get past the idiotic pilot


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Arrested Development
Sienfeld
30 Rock
SNL (hit and miss)
Simpsons (Golden era was untouchable, but it has gone on WAY too long)


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

david henman said:


> biggest letdown: dexter - couldn't get past the idiotic pilot


I wont watch it simply because of the premise. A serial killer as a hero. Yeah.............


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Another all-time favourite of mine is....Arrested Development


A classic. Cant wait for Season 4.......


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

No fans of Warehouse 13?

One of the best, quirky, sci-fi-ish, well-written, well-acted shows I've seen in a very long time. Like Lost you can't jump in mid-stream though. Catch the first few episodes of Season One and I promise you'll be hooked.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> No fans of Warehouse 13?
> One of the best, quirky, sci-fi-ish, well-written, well-acted shows I've seen in a very long time. Like Lost you can't jump in mid-stream though. Catch the first few episodes of Season One and I promise you'll be hooked.



...you got my curiousity piqued!
i don't have cable, so i watch these series in order, on netflix, from the beginning.
with no commercials, and no waiting for the next episode.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Yea, I liked Northern Exposure, forgot to mention that

Oh I forgot couple of Canadian classics

Adventures in Rainbow Country
The Beachcombers
Corner gas too


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

The Wire tops my list.

Then Breaking Bad.

Kind of starting to get in to Doctor Who now.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

A big thanks to Kenmac for reminding me of my fondness for WKRP. A simple but very entertaining comedy. Man did I ever think Jan Smithers (Bailey Quarters) was HOT!


View attachment 1544


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

My favorite WKRP episodes were the flying turkeys and the phone cops...........


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Used to love _Beakman's World_.

You know, I was a die-hard _Breaking Bad _junkie for a few seasons. And when Gus met his end in last season's finale, and the Whites were finally off the hook and had their car wash, I thought that was the natural conclusion of the show, and Walter could try and resume something approximating normal life. I might have enjoyed a half season of him trying to fit back in, being rejected, and maybe even a cancer-return scare. But this season, with this new persona of drug kingpin, I've simply lost interest. As good as everything up to the end of last season was, and as many accolades as the show has justifiably won, for me it has jumped the shark by making him everything that he struggled hard NOT to be for several seasons. It's like Fonzie going to university and doing well, or House finding enlightenment at an ashram and devoting himself to a suicide hotline.



Accept2 said:


> I wont watch it (Dexter) simply because of the premise. A serial killer as a hero. Yeah.............


There's shows with anti-heros and flawed characters that I can like and shows with flawed characters that I simply can't warm up to in any way shape or form. And for whatever art people may find in Dexter or House, for me it was like trying to eat reheated scrambled eggs that had cooled off again from the microwave.

In contrast, I enjoy watching Larry David, and Gerry Dee (Mr. D) and even enjoyed watching Dabney Coleman as Buffalo Bill ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffalo_Bill_(TV_series) and of course Kiefer Sutherland as Jack Bauer and Bryan Cranston as Walter White.

I kind of had high hopes for AMC's _Hell On Wheels_, but its become kind of ho-hum for me. I like Common's character and acting on it, and it has a nice sleazy muddy _McCabe and Mrs. Miller_ vibe, but the manner in which people just kinda sorta happen to show up in the middle of nowhere started to eat away at the believability of the story, the same way that eventually realizing you could drive from anywhere to anywhere else in L.A., NYC, and Washington, on _24_ ruined that one. 24 is another one that started out very strong, and ended up running on fumes. Those first 2 seasons, when people who you thought were central characters got killed off, left you with this sense that you had absolutely no idea what could happen next. And that made the show exciting and groundbreaking. After 4 seasons, though, they had to up the ante too much, and it started to be like watching Star Trek (Oh, that extra is going down). Besides, it was getting to be like Townsville on Powerpuff Girls - after all those biowarfare outbreaks, suitcase nukes, and other catastrophes, you'd figure nobody would want to live in L.A. anymore. Once the it-could-happen vibe was gone, the show lost a lot.

And how the hell did we get this far without mentioning CODCO?

Finally, most of this thread has centred around dramatic series or sitcom/comedy-variety. More to life and TV than that.

_Cajun Cookin' with Justin Wilson_ was a regular hoot and the perfect companion to Andy Griffith. _Sunday Night _with David Sanborn and Jools Holland ( http://www.metafilter.com/64744/Sunday-Night-with-Jools-Holland-and-David-Sanborn ) was an absolutely brilliant music show that went for a few seasons, and produced remarkable jaw-dropping pairings of artists, such as you've never seen anywhere else...ever.

And while I am not an afficionado, there are folks who live and breathe _Top Gear_.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I loved that Turkey episode and Mr. Nessman's play by play of the "turkey drop".


Accept2 said:


> My favorite WKRP episodes were the flying turkeys and the phone cops...........



[video=youtube;lf3mgmEdfwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf3mgmEdfwg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Another classic which is going to be made into movies at some point: The Tripods..........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9jjZ2EYozc


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> No fans of Warehouse 13?
> 
> One of the best, quirky, sci-fi-ish, well-written, well-acted shows I've seen in a very long time. Like Lost you can't jump in mid-stream though. Catch the first few episodes of Season One and I promise you'll be hooked.


I'm a fan. Joanne Kelly got me hooked. She's hot. I also watched Eureka and Alphas is looking promising as well. 

I noticed a few people put LOST on their. It almost made it on mine but I can't get over the disappointment of the final season. What a let down for the fans. They ended it the way they promised it wouldn't end.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...you got my curiousity piqued!
> i don't have cable, so i watch these series in order, on netflix, from the beginning.
> with no commercials, and no waiting for the next episode.


Netflix would be a great way to get into it David. Less than 2 hours and I'll bet you'll want to set aside the whole day


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

mhammer said:


> With only a few of what I would consider exceptions, great list. I'm a huge fan of what I like to call "squirm comedy", that places morally ambiguous characters in awkward situations that make you wince before they make you laugh, or sometimes catch you between the two. That list includes the various Gary Shandling efforts (_Larry Sanders_, one of the first squirm comedies, if you ignore Fawlty Towers,is why we got Netflix), _Curb Your Enthusiasm_, British and American versions of _The Office_, _Da Ali G Show_, _Parks and Recreation_, and the recent Canadian contribution to the genre - _Mr. D_.
> 
> For a while, _Corner Gas _earned high marks (we even made a point of making a pilgrimage to Rouleau, SK to visit the set in 2004) and placed it in the company of _Andy Griffith_, but its omnipresence on anything that forms part of the Bellmedia empire has eroded its status in our books.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark. I just added some more shows that I wanted to add last night but added now because of the attack last night. I agree with you about Fawlty Towers, for it's time it was a pretty outrageous show and still is to some degree. I never really watched Corner Gas but I've heard it's a good show and I also liked Laugh-In and I mentioned SCTV and SNL as a couple of favourites. I also saw a few episodes of In Living Colour and thought it was okay. I never saw Angela Anaconda but it sounds like it was a pretty imaginative show and I never saw Twin Peaks either but I did watch Rocky & Bullwinkle as a kid. And yes I do remember Frank's Place, that was a good show. Too bad it didn't last.

One thing I found out a couple of weeks ago, and I've kind of embarrassed to mention this because I'm a big fan of Rod Serling, is the fact that I never knew when The Twilight Zone series was finished that he did a western for CBS called The Loner. I found a full American Masters episode on YouTube about Rod and the projects he was involved in. Most people would know about the 90 minute long live T.V. dramas he did along with some movies (probably the most prominent being Planet Of The Apes which he co-wrote) and of course The Twilight Zone and Night Gallery. It starred Lloyd Bridges and the fact that it was a western was almost irrelevant as apparently he wanted the show to focus on the characters. Naturally the sponsors and the CBS "higher ups" didn't really care for this, they wanted more action, gunfights, horse racing, fistfights, etc. The show lasted 26 episodes which back then wasn't a full season as the norm was 30 episodes. I saw a few clips from the show in the American Masters documentary and it was intriguing. I think the show may have been a little too far ahead of its time. I'm just wondering if anybody will bring this series out on DVD? It would be interesting to see how well, or not, it holds up. Here's a website that has some information on the show: http://www.rodserling.com/TAloner.htm


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> A big thanks to Kenmac for reminding me of my fondness for WKRP. A simple but very entertaining comedy. Man did I ever think Jan Smithers (Bailey Quarters) was HOT!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1544


You're welcome Intrepid and you're not the only one who thinks she's hot. ) When I was younger and watching the show, I was at first drawn to Loni Anderson but as the show went along I found that I was drawn to Jan more. Did you know that for awhile Jan was one of us? Yep, she lived in Halifax for a few years then moved back to California in 2005.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The Beverley Hillbillies.
Gilligan's Island.
Eight is Enough.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

it's a ginger vs mary anne thing, I guess.
then there's ..


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;-rutX0I6NxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rutX0I6NxU[/video]


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Just finished season 6 of "Sons of Anarchy" really good series.
Just have to hold out until season 7.
If anyone has watched this series, I really don't want to wish the life of the main character on anyone. 
Man. Just sayin'. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

That's one series I just can't get into. Outlaw Motorcycle Gangs just don't do it for me. Maybe if the series was one episode where all the bikers in the world get together in one location and there just happened to be a huge bomb or something right in the middle of their gathering. You could add suspense by adding a character who believes he can diffuse the bomb while everyone stands by in solidarity. Of course, the guy can't diffuse the bomb and it goes off, thus ending the series because everyone is dead. Oh, almost forgot, their lawyers all got invited to the gathering and surprisingly enough, all attended the gathering. See, cool series. Lol

All kidding aside (was I really kidding?), I'm going to update my list. Since I've been laid up after shoulder, I've watched a TON of TV. I'm waiting for the people at Netflix to show up and say "Whoa! That's enough!"

Luther (awesome BBC crime drama)
Justified (Based on characters created by Elmore Leonard)
Tyrant (new series on FX about fictional middle eastern country of Abuddin)
Ray Donovan (about a Hollywood fixer with some family baggage)
Penny Dreadful (whoever recommended this one - Thank You!!!)

of course there's more but my mind just shut down....


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Game Of Thrones 

and

Vikings


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, Justified is great - I'm just starting season 3. I also liked Timothy Oliphant's (sp?) previous series Deadwood a lot, though of course it ended without an ending so that wasn't satisfying.

Boardwalk Empire is good, I also really enjoyed the first 2 seasons of House of Cards, but I can well imagine that it's plotlines of political intrigue won't be for everyone. I enjoy Walking Dead (very strangely, my wife who generally hates gore just loves it) but it's not my favourite.

I couldn't get into The Wire or Orange is the New Black.

I did a marathon Sopranos session for the entire series over a couple of weeks, it was as amazing as it was billed to be.

Breaking Bad is still and probably always will be for me the standard by which all other series are measured.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Yup. Two no brainers there. Love GOT and Vikings is very good as well. 



smorgdonkey said:


> Game Of Thrones
> 
> and
> 
> Vikings


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2014)

Enjoy(ed) GOT, Deadwood and Political Animals.
A friend got me into Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

when i did do television, it was from the mid 60s to the mid 90's. i liked alot of the shows already mentioned from that period. i'm glad i dont do television any longer. if i could watch whatever i wanted i would watch korean soaps and game shows, and lots of japanese tv. it would all have to be subtitled for me, of course.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've got nothing. I can't get into much anymore. 

My wife and I loved Merlin on Netflix - I think we were also very happy to spend time in front of the TV together again (it's been years since we've had a mutual interest in a show)

I was really into The Walking Dead, but they've been losing me since the 3rd season.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Currently

New girl
goldbergs
the middle
SOA
Morgan Spurlock Inside Man
HLN morning express with Robin Meade 
Tosh. o
Through the wormhole with Morgan Freeman
workaholics
the Golf Fix


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone remember "The Fall and Rise of Reginald Perrin"? Starred the late Leonard Rossiter (Brit Com) - my all-time favorite.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

"The Fall and Rise of Reginald Perrin" was brilliant. Must see if I can dig up a torrent for it.

I'm a bit like cheezy in the sense that I don't do much TV now (don't even have a cable subscription - everything's a... not quite legal way of getting things), but love GoT and Fargo.

I'd missed the Sopranos first time around, but started watching it and got about one or two episodes into season 3 when it just became too much like a rather bland, mediocre soap to me.

Still trying to find some Brit or Australian series that appeal to me.

Neil


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Two of my favorite vintage shows:
Hill Street Blues
Star Trek : The Next Generation


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2014)

Option1 said:


> "The Fall and Rise of Reginald Perrin" was brilliant. Must see if I can dig up a torrent for it.


low count on seeders, but, it's out there.

http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/4072480/The_Fall_and_Rise_of_Reginald_Perrin_-The_Complete_Collection_%28D#filelistContainer


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

My all time favorite show.. Buffy The Vampire Slayer.
Loved House, Top Gear, Star Trek.

Most shows nowadays kinda suck, maybe I am not in tune with them, or its because I don't have cable so I do not keep up on them. Netflix is cool for what I need.

Also, Game of Thrones, really creepy how many dudes watch it. Prolific male genitalia is not really for me.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

For comedy I would go with:
Big Bang Theory
Frasier
MASH
That 70's show

For Drama I thought Flash Point was a great show
Lately I've been watching Rookie Blue and Blue Bloods
I liked Chicago Code but it lasted less than a year...
Hill Street was a classic
I like cop series in general
Still have never seen an episode of Game of Thrones


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

If you like gritty cop dramas you should definitely check out "Luther". It's a BBC show. I loved it. Another good one is "The Shield"



doriangrey said:


> For comedy I would go with:
> Big Bang Theory
> Frasier
> MASH
> ...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

ThatGingerMojo said:


> Also, Game of Thrones, really creepy how many dudes watch it. Prolific male genitalia is not really for me.


Never seen the show myself, though I am told that men's _and_ ladies' dangly bits are in abundance (or at least that seems to be the running gag about it on other shows). So I guess my advice to you is to hang in there, and perhaps you'll find something of interest. Or maybe watch it the way I watched the Brad Pitt / Morgan Freeman movie "Seven" - with my hand covering the screen, except for a bit showing over the top of my hand, so that I could tell when it was safe to look.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Stratin2traynor said:


> If you like gritty cop dramas you should definitely check out "Luther". It's a BBC show. I loved it. Another good one is "The Shield"


yeah I remember the Shield, that was a good show but it got cancelled... 

Does Band of Brothers count as a TV series ? That was a really great series...one of the best WWII productions I've ever seen...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

J-75 said:


> Anyone remember "The Fall and Rise of Reginald Perrin"? Starred the late Leonard Rossiter (Brit Com) - my all-time favorite.


It was an excellent series. You reminded me of another great British comedy series: _Father Ted_.

Used to be a big-time _Corrie_ watcher, but all the really good characters have died off or left, so I've lost interest in the last decade. Used to love watching Uncle Albert, Ena Sharples, Stan and Hilda, Eddie Yeats, and Bette the barmaid.

I'm not especially fond of the additional commentary they add to the reruns on that religious channel, but I've been reminded just how good a series _The West Wing_ was, and how well it holds up over time.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for reminding me of Father Ted, another one to get.

With the arrival of Peter Capaldi as the latest Doctor Who, I've rediscovered just how much fun that show is. So apart from watching the latest two episodes, I've also embarked on the watching some of the huge back catalogue starting with when the series was reintroduced in 2005.

Neil


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

Then there are the mystery series.
Poirot, Sherlock and Miss Marple.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm going to start watching Six Feet Under this weekend. A friend of mine keeps recommending it and according to IMDB it's very highly rated.


----------

